# Nadia and The Cookie Monster's Thread



## HoneyPot (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone, just wanted to introduce myself andCookie (my only bunny). I haven't posted on here before, butI love reading what everyone has to say.

I'm Nadia and I've only had Cookie since January of thisyear. My younger sister brought him home as a foster bun fora friend who needed to find him a new home (her cat kept attacking himin his cage). So we rescued him for a while and fell in lovewith him and decided to keep him. 

We didn't know one thing about bunnies when we took him in (except thatwe wanted to get him away from the mad cat), but since then I'd like tothink we've become fairly good bunny parents and we love the littleCookie-pie to death.

Here's a couple pictures that I have of him

Posing








"Argh, waking me up for photos again?! - I NEED my beauty sleep you know...."








"Just can't get a minute of rest from the camera!"


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to theforum!Cookie is very cute!


----------



## Shuu (Sep 6, 2005)

What a lucky guy to be rescued by you. How oldis he? He's a handsome. I especially love his eye poking out of histent. :inlove:

Edited 'cause now I know he's a boy.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 6, 2005)

Aw! Cookie is so cute! 

Glad to have you! Welcome!

Laura


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank guys! 

We (the vet and myself) *think* he's about a year and a half.When he came to us he was pretty much fully grown and the vet thoughtmaybe just over a year in January... 

He's a little guy - only about 2 pounds.

 Cookie isn't the most 'masculine' name ... but my mother startedcalling him that as we were trying to decide on a good name for him andthen he started responding to it - so he chose his name I guess.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 6, 2005)

Look at Mr. Lazybones!! What a Life Cookie leads!

Welcome aboard,HoneyPot!



-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! :wave:

Cookie is such a cute lazy bun!


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome!! Cookie is absolutely BEEAAUUUTIFUL and looks very spoiled! What a lucky bunny he is to be rescued by you!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to the forum HoneyPot! :wave:

What a beautiful bunny you have. Cookie is so luckyand spoiled to have you take himin as your own.

As a reminder we do have a Cheat Sheet for Rabbit Care under this link....

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=3005&amp;forum_id=1

Rainbows!


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome Nadia and Cookie!!

What an absolute doll Cookie is. He is so lucky you and yourfamily saved him. He sure is enjoying the high life. I just love thispicture.





I can't wait to hear more about you and Cookie and more pictures. What a cutie.

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 6, 2005)

I love his markings! And your story of how yourescued him.  Not that he was being abused, but it must have beenstressful for him to be under constant attack from a cat. 

He is beautiful and looks very healthy.


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 6, 2005)

When we first got him he was pretty shy - didn't like to be touchednear his face, shied away from too much attention. Then aftera couple weeks, it was like we had a whole different bunny. 

He LOVES to be petted - asks complete strangers for petting all thetime. We pick him up and give him kisses- hedoesn't make a fuss - I think he's just accepted that we won't leavehim alone. Thankfully he doesn't*really* run whenwe try to pick him up and goes into his cage willingly atnight. 

He likes to play bunny-tag. Comes over - gives nudges andthen runs away and repeats it until you start chasing him around saying"I'm gonna get you!!". He binky runs all over the place untilhe takes "Time-out" in his litter or the Tent. Then he startsup again. He tires me out most of the time. Thenhe'll come flop down next to me for lazy-bunny petting.

And now heLOVES it when we give him bunny massages (rubbinghis jaw muscles and shoulder muscles in small circles - they use thosemuscles a lot during the day!), and we can touch him from nose to tailwith no problems.

I still haven't figured out how to get him to let me flip him over tocheck out (and possibly clean) his scent glands. He doesn'ttrance quickly at all but it's a fight I'm determined to win!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to you and Cookie. He looks such a lovely, relaxed and happy boy.

Jan


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 6, 2005)

What a handsome boy! hehe I love the spot on theside ofhis nose, its the same as my Freddys! and how cool isthat Tent you have for him. Where by chance did you get it?

Cookie definately could not look any more content in the photos you have posted!


----------



## bluebird (Sep 7, 2005)

Welcome,adorable bunny.bluebird


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 7, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> ..and how cool is that Tent you have for him.Where by chance did you get it?


The tent is actually acat house/hideout fromPetsmart. I get tons of Cookie's things in the Cat section ofthe pet store.


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 7, 2005)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote:*
> 
> 
> > ..and how cool is that Tent you have for him.Where by chance did you get it?
> ...


awesome! thanks! ...yea all their toys they haveI usually get from the cat or bird aisle. I would toeventually get one of those big cat tree play things that are coveredin the carpet.


----------



## brensbunny (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi there... 

What a cute bun you have there. 

I adore the pic of him in his cat bed, peeking out!!

Bren


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 8, 2005)

The Great Escape (_and subsequent capture) _Of The Cookie Monster

A warm breezy day calls for a summer BBQ. Dad is outsidecooking up a storm and bunny boy is sittingjustinsidethe door enjoying the breeze. He stands upand faces the wind - his little whiskers blowing. Dad opensthe door to bring in the food and *FLASH* bunny butt out thedoor. The chase ensues. 

Bunny KNOWS he's faster than me, so why try really running.Hopping *just* out of reach is much more entertaining. Underparked cars, over other people's gardens and finally into the longstretch of backyard. 

Cookie and Iface each other,I'm waiting for theright time to pounce and catch him off guard. Cookie stopsand nibbles some grass.I jump and makes a grab forthe bunny but nope, the little Cookie Monster hops a few stepssoI can't reach him. He keeps nibbling, but looksover his shoulder to make sureI'm not close enough.

Finally,I give up and just start running after the boy, butas we all know - he's faster so really, what hope is there.Kids from the neighboring park are running in cirlces yelling "LOOK ATTHE BUNNY", all the neighbours are out on the porches pointing andlaughing, and Cookie is LOVING the attention. No stress, justplay time.

He bolts across the (not enclosed) backyard, I'm chasing him, a couplebinkys and then it happens.... "Where did that water come from?!".SPRINKLERS!!Cookie-pie knows when he's being bad he getssquirted with water, and he had run right into thesprinklers. 

As soon as he feels the water he freezes, looks over his shoulder atme, puts his head down on the ground and waits for me to come over andpick him up and scold him.

So in the end,I REALLY couldn't be mad because the littleMonster was just playing... and he knew when it was time tostop. Thank goodness for the water spritzing because it wouldhave taken a lot longer than 15 mins of chasing to catch him.And thank goodness there were no dogs or cars about. 

*sigh*


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 8, 2005)

:rofl:

Sounds like the Monster thought he was really cool out-running you. 

:runningrabbit: :run:

You've met your match, My Friend!

-Carolyn


----------



## Shuu (Sep 8, 2005)

:laugh: A lot of help those neighbours are!


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 8, 2005)

:rofl:LMBO!

What a bad boy Cookie!! :nonono:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 8, 2005)

LMBO Cookie was just making sure his mom got her daily exercise 

Jan


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 9, 2005)

ARGH! I just took Cookie to the PetSmart to gethis nails cut - I would do it myself but I can't get him to sit stillAT ALL and usually he's scared at the pet store so he staysquiet. Anyway, I take him and I ask for someone who knows howto do rabbit nails. I've gotten them done there a ton oftimes and it's great. So they send me to this girl who saysshe has to take him in the back room (the NEVER take him in the back -they just bring a chair out so I can help keep him calm or they let mecome to the back so I can help), so she takes him to the back room andI'm thinking "Wow, she must really be good at handling rabbits if shedoes it all by herself". She comes out 10 mins later and justgives me this look and says "I did my best".

I DID MY BEST?!! What does that mean?! I brought him all theway here and put him through all the stress so you could 'do yourbest'. I told her he is a flincher and a little scardy cat,so he needs someone to calm him and help hold him steady, but she saidshe was fine. Then she comes out and apoligizes and informsme that she's really only done about 3 rabbits - this is her firstweek. ARGH!! If she had listened to me and let me tell her what heneeded I could have told her that she wouldn't have been able to do italone.

In the end she got 4 of the 5 front nails (I don't think she realizedhe had another nail) and she HARDLY touched the back nails.They're still so long. So now I am going to have to put himthrough the stress of another nail cut really soon. I'm goingto take him to the vet this time though.

Sorry, just had to rant.


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 9, 2005)

have you tryed putting him in a bunny burrito? 

I wrap them up with the two front feet out ... it helps Freddy when Ialso have a corner of the towel drapped over his face .. it totallysedates him when his face is covered


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 9, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> have you tryed putting him in a bunny burrito?
> 
> I wrap them up with the two front feet out ... it helps Freddy when Ialso have a corner of the towel drapped over his face .. it totallysedates him when his face is covered




 Girl, I have tried EVERYTHING. I've tried burritos -fights and jumps right out of them. I haven't been able totrance him - even the vet has a hard time with him. The onlything that he stays 'remotely' still for is strangers in unknownplaces. lol.


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 9, 2005)

lol that Cookie is gonna be death of you!

how is he in the car? maybe if you take him for a few spins around the block itll kinda put him outta sorts ?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 9, 2005)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> Girl, I have tried EVERYTHING. I've triedburritos - fights and jumps right out of them. I haven't beenable to trance him - even the vet has a hard time with him.The only thing that he stays 'remotely' still for is strangers inunknown places. lol.


The strangers are not emotional when they're handling him.You're probably understandably nervous. I know I am whenclipping mine. Animals can sense this and reactaccordingly. If IACT like it's no big deal and I'min control, they usually submit. I have to pretend like I'mnot bothered by it. 

Laura


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 9, 2005)

*PICTURE TIME
*

I made Cookie a little play house last week andhe can't get enough of it. Here's the pics from today's playdate!! 

Went a little mad with the camera - sorry...

THE HOUSE






"Ok I'm ready"






"Here I come!!"






"Almost there..."






"I'm here - where's the party?!







"Pfft, this party stinks, I'm outta here!"






"But I still love you..."







"I know I'm cute - heretakea picture.. this is my good side"


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 9, 2005)

I love those pictures! He sure loves that toy!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 10, 2005)

Love the pictures. I can't believe that sweetinnocent little bunny would put up any kind of fight when he has hisnails done 

Jan


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 23, 2005)

Cookie and I did some playing in the backyard today!! The weather was gorgeous, so we had some time outdoors.









"Hmm... she said something about craisins...."






His little ears are all oily from the latest dose of Mineral Oil. Poor baby.






"PLEeeease can I run out there with you?!!"


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 23, 2005)

i like your pictures.

wondering which petsmart you went to in TO. that must have been reallyupsetting for you and your bunny. when you have tried cutting the nailsbefore was someone else helping you? i am asking cause ii't a 2 personjob in my house.

Nicole


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 23, 2005)

Cookies adorable. 

You think going to a Pet Smart that can't cut nails is bad, we took ourButtercup to a Vet once here in Ajax, between her andherassistant they stressed BC, myself &amp; myhusband. OMG they didn't even know how to hold the littleguy. 

Needless to say we never went back to that vet. We now (well actually Hubby does it) trim all of our bunnies nails.

Soooska


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 23, 2005)

Nicole: Took him to the Petsmart atKennedy Commons (Kennedy &amp; 401). There's one guythere that's fantastic - just snip snip snip, 5 mins and it's all doneno problems. This one girl in particular was just really newand said she didn't need help. If I have known how new shewas, I would have insisted on helping her or getting someone elsebecause I know how Cookie is.

The first time we cut his nails, he had no idea what was going on so mysister and I were able to do it no problem. Now as soon as wetry to burrito him, it's a huge fight with lots of scratching andbiting.

Soooska: They couldn't do it at the vets?? Yeah that would havestressed me out too. I will keep fighting with Cookie to dohis nails. I try every time and then eventually give up andtake him in. But I am getting more confidence now that I heareveryone just does it themselves!

Since the nail cutting incident he wont let any of us near his backfeet. I wasn'tin the room with the girl cutting hisnails so I have no idea what happened. He's been biting atthe nails on his back feet (don't know if they hurt or something) buthe won't let me really go near them. He hides every time wetouch his feet. Makes me sad to see him scared.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 24, 2005)

i didn't know they did that at petsmart, ithought it was just grooming for cats and dogs. good to know. mysister-in-law helps me now, and we are getting quite good.

Nicole


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 25, 2005)

COOKIE IN CLOTHES

If he didn't hate me yet...


Cookie in the dressing room






"Oh crap, I didn't know you had a Camera!"






"Ok, ONE picture..."






"No more, I'm so embaressed!"







____________________
Nadia &amp; Cookie the Shirted


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 25, 2005)

Lol, how sweet does he look in that jumper!


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 25, 2005)

hahaha, so cute! I saw animal Halloween costumesat my pet stores and I so wanted to buy a little bumblebee costume, ororiental dress for Jordi . I can't see myself ever managing to gether in it though.

It looks like Cookie didn't mind too much!


----------



## Charliesangel888 (Oct 25, 2005)

Awwwww!!! Where did you get the little rabbit jumper??? Its adorable!!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 25, 2005)

awwwwwwwwww Cookie looks so handsome and cool !!!!!!


----------



## doodle (Oct 26, 2005)

Aww, what great pictures. Cookie sure has a hard life, huh? hehe 

I absolutely LOVE this picture!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 26, 2005)

What a cute little model Cookie is! Such a gorgeous bunny.


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the sweet comments guys.He was actually very good about letting us dress him up. Hejust likes attention.

I got the shirt at Petsmart - it was in the doggie clothes section - extra-small.

______________
Nadia


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok, I've missed this thread, but Cookie is just ADORABLE!!!

Jen


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 2, 2005)

So on Halloween, I greeted the kids at the door with Cookie in my hand. 

The kids LOVED it - and so did Cookie. 

After I did it the first time, I thought he would be scared of all thepeople and avoid me, but everytime the doorbell rang, he looked over atme, I picked him up and we went to the door. I think he justloved all the petting he was getting. 

What a spoiled boy.

_______________
Nadia &amp; Cookie Pie


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 2, 2005)

Aww, i bet all the kids loved him!


----------



## Lissa (Nov 2, 2005)

Those pictures are just priceless!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 2, 2005)

I bet I can guess which house was the kids favourite that night . Well done, Cookie, making them all happy 

Jan


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi, just wanted to say Cookie is absolutelyadorable, looks like he trusts you totally to play like thatand let you dress him up.

Have you thought about adopting a pal for him or do you have enough onyour hands with one? Bonding my bunnies was the greatest giftI could have ever given them as they are so in love and now I wouldnever keep a bun on his or her own.

Anyway, great pictures!

Rebecca xx


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 12, 2005)

So I've been away for the past week doingsome DEMOLITION with Neil (the fiance)onournewOLDhouse.

Here are 2 of the pictures of this week's progress (no bunny pics, but those are coming soon)

This was the wall between the kitchen and the dining room






And here is is without the wall... and without ANY walls at all!!
LOL. My mom saw it and said "This makes me want to cry".





I always knew I was meant to use a sledge hammer though. haha. SO MUCH FUN!

And, the best part is, I have the PERFECT spot picked out for a 3 levelbunny condo and Neil agreed to it (Cookie has wormed his way into hisI'll-only-ever-have-a-dog heart)

_____________
Nadia


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 12, 2005)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> And, the best part is, I have the PERFECT spot picked out for a 3 levelbunny condo and Neil agreed to it (Cookie has wormed his way into hisI'll-only-ever-have-a-dog heart)
> 
> _____________
> Nadia


Yay for Cookie! Keep us updated!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 12, 2005)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> And, the best part is, I have the PERFECT spot picked out for a 3 levelbunny condo and Neil agreed to it (Cookie has wormed his way into hisI'll-only-ever-have-a-dog heart)
> 
> _____________
> Nadia


And how could he not? He is just sooo cute 

Jan


----------



## kgarver (Dec 12, 2005)

SO CUTE!!!


----------

